# Help! Red spot on my danio



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

This is my khyatit danio. He was fine yesterday, and now he has this big red spot on the one side, and a smaller, fainter one just opposite on his other side.
The spot does not seem raised.

I did a water change yesterday. 
Water parameters stable:
Ammonia and nitrites at 0, nitrates at 10, pH 7, GH 120, KH 40.

Did he perhaps get stuck somewhere? Not much in the tank to get stuck on but I do have one piece of driftwood on the ground.
All his buddies are fine, including 3 other danios.

This tank is in front of my kitchen table so I'm hoping for a quick resolution, but I'm worried because the red spot is quite large.
Any tips?
Thanks


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

bacteria Columnaris? Just a guess but looks like it. Do a little google search


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

That's the most beautiful danio ive ever seen. Hope it gets better


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't go through what I did and lose all my fish because I waited to long to treat something I wasn't sure about. I would recommend getting some API general cure and put it in a hospital tank if you have one. It helps with bacteria, fungal and parasites. I don't think it will harm the fish even if it isn't that but if it is you don't want it to spread.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, agresfish. I googled Columnaris and it might be it - the gills seem a little red, too (though just barely - could be normal coloring).
I don't have a quarantine tank but I would hate for this to spread to my other fish so I'll look into it.

Chronick - thanks. I love the look of these guys too.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Honestly, it looks like it's stomach might have blown a hole out the side. I have seen exactly this kind of bump on one guppy and one rasbora. (I know you said that it doesn't seem raised on your fish, but mine started out looking flat.) It became a rounded reddish bump on the side midsection. No one could figure out what it was; I tried treating it like a bacterial infection.

After a while, the bump was there sometimes and not there other times, so I thought it was getting better. Not so -- the hole had broken the outer flesh and the bump was actually food coming out the side. There's no coming back from that.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Update: danio seems to be healing. No other fish in the tank seems to be having issues. Is it possible it just rubbed itself on something? Fingers crossed, and thanks everyone for your input.


----------

